# More on sun fade - your opinion please



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I know there has been a lot of talk of the sun fade issue. Some people's Kindle is so bad in the sun, they can't read the type. Fortunately, I can read the text, but as you can see from the picture on the right, it fades on the left side. This happens immediately after moving to the next page. No waiting. If I refresh the screen ALT-G, it's black again till the next page. Right picture is in the sun with a blur. Does anyone think this should be returned, and chance getting another bad one, or worse? I can live with it, because, I wouldn't sit in direct sunlight that much. I like a bit of shade on a hot day. But being the cost of these items, shouldn't we expect Amazon to deliver us a perfect product?

Another question - Is everyone else's background this dark grey? It looks a bit darker than Amazon's website.

Edited: It also does a blur.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'd return it and get one without the fade problem.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Laurie: Definately turn it in for a replacement. Mine started that way and got worse. They will ship you a new one before you even send that one back. You have x amount of days upon receiving the new one, to ship back the defective one. Good luck; keep us posted.

P.S. Haven't seen you on my threads lately...come have some _fun_; the Infinity thread is a hoot...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm no help on the sun fade issue. I would think I probably wouldn't return mine if it did have problems because I have a skin on it and it would just annoy me having to return it. But I don't have the sun fade issue, so who knows how I would react if I actually did.

Even if you don't read in the sun, though, I think you should do what you're comfortable with. If the sun fade issue is going to annoy you for the rest of the time you own the K2, then I would definitely get a replacement. 

As far as the colour, I think your background may be the tiniest bit darker than mine.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Hi Laurie: Definately turn it in for a replacement. Mine started that way and got worse. They will ship you a new one before you even send that one back. You have x amount of days upon receiving the new one, to ship back the defective one. Good luck; keep us posted.
> 
> P.S. Haven't seen you on my threads lately...come have some _fun_; the Infinity thread is a hoot...


Thanks for replying. I didn't think much of it, till I started reading some of the other sun fading posts, and now I wonder. You may have a point here, when you said yours got worse. That would be terrible. I read of someone that had seven before she got a good one. Yikes!

Haven't been on the boards much. Took a little trip in an airplane and took the Kindle with me. That was nice, sittin' back there reading. Now I know I need a bit bigger purse. I got a new one that fits the K2 but too tight for everything else.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> As far as the colour, I think your background may be the tiniest bit darker than mine.


I was wondering about the background. Some, that got replacement Kindles, because of the sun fade issue, said the backgrounds were brighter. So I wondered if that darker background was on the ones with the problems. I know it won't be white, but I'm not crazy about the dark grey either.


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

My first K2 had sunfade issues that looked exactly like yours......kind of a wavy fade.  It seemed to get worse the more time I had it in the sun.  No problems with it when not in direct sunlight.  Was worried about returning it, because I had read on another thread of someone having to return eight (all but one was sunfade issues) times.  Since I rarely, if ever, read in the sun, I too debated returning it.  Finally decided that for $359, I wanted something that worked.  CS was great.  I had a new K2 the next day.  I had 30 days to return my first Kindle and plenty of time to compare them side by side.  CS assured me that they would continue to send replacements until I was completely satisfied.  Others assured me that if I met up with an uncooperative CS rep, to keep calling or request someone else.  So far, replacement K2 has had no issues.  My background color however seems to be a little darker than yours.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Gemini44 - I'm glad your replacement was better, although  I am concerned that your background is darker. These photos were taken in bright, noon day sun, so my background may be a bit darker inside. So maybe they're about the same. 

It helps to get opinions from others, because there is no one else around here with a Kindle to compare with. Only the pictures and videos on Amazon's website. Of course, those look pretty good.


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

back2nature:  I am quite satisfied with my replacement......short of backlighting or a white background!  I should add to this discussion that in addition to getting my $359 worth, I was afraid that the sunfade issues might just be a precursor to other screen issues later down the road.  I could live with things the way they were, because I'm rarely in the sun......and.....there was the looming fear that the replacement might be worse than the one that worked fine indoors.  I was finally convinced to call CS when others assured me that I could keep sending back the replacements til I had one I was happy with.  I would suggest you send yours back.  I wear reading glasses and have no real problem reading my K2.  However, I never read in bed or any where else where the lighting might be compromised.  If the situation changes, I would probably install the font hack and see how that works.  A lot of Kindlers have reported that it's made a huge difference in readability.  Good luck!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Gemini44 said:


> , I would probably install the font hack and see how that works. A lot of Kindlers have reported that it's made a huge difference in readability. Good luck!


Thanks. I did install the font hack right off the bat. It did make the font a bit darker and crisper. But not much.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I called customer service and they are going to send out a refurbished one. I said I didn't want a refurbished one, I want a new one since I just paid almost $400, I didn't want something used. They said they do not replace them with new ones. 

Boo hoo.  

I'm going to trade my brand new two week old Kindle for one someone already returned? 

The line with CS was so bad, I kept asking them to repeat. I lost half the conversation. This did not make my day.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

That is strange, because when I had to have my kindle replaced they said they replaced all of them with new ones _if you are still in the 30 day window_. I think I'd call and try a different rep or a manager if you purchased less than 30 days ago.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Red said:


> That is strange, because when I had to have my kindle replaced they said they replaced all of them with new ones _if you are still in the 30 day window_. I think I'd call and try a different rep or a manager if you purchased less than 30 days ago.


Hi Red,
Okay after getting your post, I immediately got on the phone to CS. Instead of sounding like it was in India, it sounded like in the states. Anyway, he said that since it's was so new, less than 30 days, it should most definitely be a new one. He didn't know why the other representative said that. I really don't know who to believe. Oh well, I will just wait and see when it comes. Thanks.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, again, what I was told, if on your order page the description is exactly like it is on the amazon site, ie "Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)" then it is a new one. If they leave the measurement part off that is a "code" (his words) to send a refurb. Now this was a few days ago, because the DX backing came apart like a puzzle piece and one rep told me I was getting a refurb. I asked the supervisor why would I get a refurb so soon after purchase, and he said I wasn't and this was how he knew.  He also said they didn't have refurbs yet on DX (which I had sort of assumed).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie:  Glad you called back and explained that it was only two weeks old.  If it is less than 30 days it should be exchanged for NEW...if over 30 days...then refurb.  If it takes 10 tries, so be it.  I wouldn't settle for anything less than your expectations for $400. 

Airplane:  I take DTB's; I'm petrified of sending it through security.  I know many have with no problems; but all it took for me, was to see one airport/black screen post and that decided it for me.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc,

Wow, airport security. . . that would be sad not to take the Kindle on vacation with you. One good reason to have it - vacation, sitting on the beach, or whatever. Fortunately, for me, there was no airport security. It was on a small plane. Husband and I flew to a town an hours flight away to pick up family. Took the K2 because I was eager to try it out for the flight down and back. What fun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just feel that I'd be the lucky customer that ends up with a black screen....Zap...Lights out!!  I've read some horror stories 
I hope you had a nice trip.  I was wondering why I haven't seen you. Pop in on the infinity thread; it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, the replacement came this afternoon. So far, it's looks better, didn't seem to have any fading, but the sun was getting low on the horizon. I will check again tomorrow and report back. I definitely see a difference with the font hack on my first one. It's a bit darker. I'm using the MyriadMod. So I immediately installed it on the new one. Also, it does look like a new Kindle, from what I see, and not a refurbished one. Or else, it a good refurbished one. But I don't think so.

One thing about Amazon, they get the replacements shipped out fast. Called them yesterday afternoon.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So HAPPY for you. Test thouroughly before putting a skin on it.

PS. I heard you mention the need for a kindle friendly purse...Vera Bradley "LARGE BOWLER BAG" has a separate zippered compartment inside; seems like it's just made for the Kindle.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1943.msg47440.html#msg47440

Make sure LARGE bowler: Can get some great deals on ebay.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

back2nature - hope your tests go well and your new K2 does not have the sun fade!

Just curious about the background on your new K2 - is it still as dark? I just called for a replacment myself. The text on mine would slightly fade without any sun - had to do a refresh often. My other complaint was the darkness of the screen - I am hoping a new one will be better.


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I do have a sun fade issue, but have noted that even when reading in direct sunlight if I tip the Kindle so the screen is shaded, I do not get any fade.  I also use a big zip lock bag when reading at the beach (cheap and easy protection) and I don't notice much sun fade when the bag is used - not sure if there is something in the bag that filters out a bad aspect of the sun or not, but if true it would be great to get screen cover / saver that would do the same.

I talked to customer service about the sun fade and didn't get any help and didn't know where to go past that point and now I am past my 30 day period.  I don't do a lot of reading in the sun and haven't noticed any of the other problems that people have mentioned so I am content with my Kindle as is and am not inclined to get a new set of problems or a refurbished one.

Robert


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had teh sun fade problem and was not going to return it. but since i was re-gifting it I wanted it to be in good shape.  The first replacement that sent wouldn't connect to Whispernet. I had to talk to 3 CS reps to get them to send out a replacement. This was after going thru the reset, restart and telling them I had another Kindle sitting right next to it with 5 bars and a cell tower on the building.  I got the replacement this morning, plugged it in to charge and lo and behold I had Whispernet. No sun fade problems on this one.


----------

